# Cursor Control in Excel



## etopro (Apr 30, 2007)

Until yesterday, I could use the arrow keys to navigate around an Excel spreadsheet. That is, I could go from cell to cell with the up, down, left, right, home etc. keys. Now when I press an arrow key, the cursor doesn't move, but the whole spreadsheet moves down, up, right, left--depending on the key, of course. What's up? I'm sure the fix is simple, but I can't find anything useful under Tools nor Help.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Have a look at your Scroll Lock. If it's on, it might be causing the problem.


----------



## etopro (Apr 30, 2007)

Yep, that's it. Oddly, the Scroll Lock light was off, and pressing Scroll Lock twice turrned it on and then off, but that did solve the problem. Thanks!


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

You're welcome :smile:


----------

